# So...What did your cats get for Christmas?



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Or Hanukkah or "just because"  Anyone else give their kitties holiday gifts this year?

Mr. Buzzy was super excited for his stocking.









And both Buzzy and Luna helped foster kitty, Graham, open his stocking!









They got a bunch of different wand toys, a new laser toy, a bouncy mouse toy that they loved, dental treats, some more junky treats that they love lol, some weird lick-y roll-y treat thing... I don't even know... also, pill pockets haha.

It was a great Christmas  :xmasstree


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, lucky kitties! Cute pictures.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Your cats are beautiful!

We adopted our youngest cat, Mystique, at the end of October so she's had one looonnng Christmas lol - new toys and treats constantly, the spoiled thing. 

For Christmas though, Santa brought my cats the Cat's Meow. Mystique loves it, my older cat Penny even plays with it a bit. Our newest cat, Sunny, was just adopted on December 21st, so Santa brought the girls a brother too lol.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the second picture of your kitties helping the foster kitty... awwww 

My kits got a BIG container of nip!, some soft, fuzzy pipe cleaners, some 'Knops' (balls with bumps), some freeze dried treats and veal & goose to eat.
But like "Mystique" these girls live in a perpetual Christmas. 
They get so much, all the time :yikes even my step kids (who are a couple of the most spoiled kids I've ever known) 
...have stated several times that my cats are _*so spoiled*_!! I mean... the bloody cheek! :dis


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A can of tuna that was split 4 ways. For the rest of the day Lacey would not eat anything, holding out for more tuna though. Cheeky little girl!, it's like crack to her.


----------



## Nocturnal-Felines (Dec 13, 2013)

Nyx and Stella got matching kitty scratchers with catnip spray.... Stella got lil foam balls that she likes to play fetch with.... and Nyx got her own feather boa because she loooves feather toys. She carries it around and sleeps with it. Some reason feathers comfort her.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Marcia said:


> A can of tuna that was split 4 ways. For the rest of the day Lacey would not eat anything, holding out for more tuna though. Cheeky little girl!, it's like crack to her.


ROFL!! I know what the "hold out" look is like! I love watching their little minds in action... like newspapers, but still funny!


----------



## AnakinSushi (Nov 25, 2013)

Some toys stuffed with cat nip, two cans of Fancy Feast tuna, and a new litter box.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Someone on this board recommended Fish Flops. And I am kicking myself because I can't find the post and I would like to thank them! (Take a bow if it was you!) Even our cat Zeus who is laid back and never plays with toys loved the Fish Flop. It is the first time any of us have ever seen him play with anything. (We adopted him as an adult.)


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Where did you get the fish flops? I'm always on the lookout for good toys. Now that you mention it I do remember those being mentioned before - I think it was in the toy thread I started.


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

_"Where did you get the fish flops?"

_i found a three pack of fish flops at walmart.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I got them at Walmart as well. Three cats, three in a pack. Perfect.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

small dog beds from Rite-Aid on sale @ $4.99 each

i joke with my friends that my two cats sleep in the dogs bed and eat his food


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My mom gave my cats a little ball with a spinner inside and a chewing toy with mint in it. The second was new to me. Do cats like mint?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What sweet pictures!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Christmas was scaled back this year for us so we didn't do anything special for the group.

I work parttime at a condo association and one resident gave me a nice card and cash gift. More than I thought necessary but I couldn't refuse it so I went to a local bakery and bought her a nice holiday cranberry bread loaf. Then I went to a small local pet supply business and found three nice cat toys and included them in with the bread and a musical card. She email me:

First of all many thanks for the gift of the cake, a slice goes nicely with my cups of tea!!. The toys for the cats were a great success and the card with meouws and carols was hilarious. I took it with me to play to Carol's cat when Bob and I went over yesterday to have Xmas dinner with Carol.

I'm glad she and her cats appreciated the gifts. (I did buy a large stuffed animal and a large bag of fresh catnip that I have to add to the stuffing yet and present it as a group gift to mine.)


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Cat'sHouse said:


> Christmas was scaled back this year for us so we didn't do anything special for the group.
> 
> I work parttime at a condo association and one resident gave me a nice card and cash gift. More than I thought necessary but I couldn't refuse it so I went to a local bakery and bought her a nice holiday cranberry bread loaf. Then I went to a small local pet supply business and found three nice cat toys and included them in with the bread and a musical card. She email me:
> 
> ...


Very thoughtful... very touching


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

A cat tunnel. No regrets. Cat tunnel + Dabird, a great combination playtime. Had been kept busier since getting a cat tunnel, until hubby asked "what have you been feeding him till he gets so high?", lol...certainly not catnip, lol.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Shadow got a toy with catnip & destroyed it when she got it. Lol She literally raked it to death. Ha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My sister in law got our cats that cat nip banana and it was a huge hit... I had to put it away bec my kitty would not stop getting high... it has bite marks all over it..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

We didn't get anything for our kitties this year. Last year they got heated pet beds. We had both downstairs but Inky didn't like them. So now one is behind my wife's computer monitor and the other is on the dresser in the spare bedroom where Patches likes to sleep. He will use either one but Inky doesn't use them.


----------



## Rho (Jul 27, 2013)

My four spoiled boys got this! That's Jesse inspecting it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Rho, Nice Tree! Hint: you can always make a strong steeped catnip tea, put it in a spray bottle and spray the tree!!
Put leftover in 'fridge!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, that is a major cat tree - awesome!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I had picked them up a few toys as well as 2 cans of Wild Calling for their Christmas dinner. I was putting off my shopping and then got hit with a double case of gout Monday night. 

Thank goodness my neighbors dropped off a bunch of cat toys/treats for them on Christmas Day or their holiday would have stunk with me stuck in a wheelchair and not able to buy them presents!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

scratching post....they got this early...and love it. gizmo is always on it

catnip banana....big hit
catnip tea bags...soo cute
furry mice
freeze dried chicken treats

they also received gifts from their aunties....treats, crinkle balls, catnip mice.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

They mostly got various treats and toys in their stockings. Two of them with raggedy looking collars got new ones (Daytona and Papito). The wand toy is a huge hit. "Auntie" got them more treats and a circular tube toy with a ball inside it. They love that...loaded it up with catnip and it kept 3 of the 7 in here entertained for hours. "Grandma" got them even more treats and one of those heated discs you put in the microwave (snuggle safe, I think). They made a serious haul this year.  My family are totally those nutjobs whose pets exchange xmas gifts (and proud of it!). We got a bunch of stuff for my sister's new dog, and also brought treats for my mom's cat and horse (a candy cane) as well.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

The kitties get spoiled enough throughout the year by us, their Christmas treat is wet food all day. However, it is the season that people give me a bunch of cat toys! But I just don't like chasing an electronic mouse as much as he does...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Venusworld21 said:


> My family are totally those nutjobs whose pets exchange xmas gifts (and proud of it!)l.



Hahaha YUP that's my family


----------

